# My dog died



## aggromere (Mar 10, 2011)

I don't usual post personal stuff, but I always feel for those that do.  Especially the loss of pets.   Monday my oldest dog (11yr old boxer) wouldn't eat and Monday night when she got a drink of water she just laid down by the water dish and then got up and walked into the closet and got in the very back dark corner.  I new something was wrong so I took her to the all night emergency vet and she was bleeding internally.  They gave her a transfusion to stablize her, which took several hours.  Early Tuesday morning my regular vet called me and said they had called her and volunteered to do anything she could to help.

I went to the emergency vet about 8am and they gave me the bad news.  The xrays and sonograms revealed several large tumors on her liver and spleen and said one of the tumors had ruptured and that is what caused the bleeding and said there was nothing they could do.  She was still acting kinda okay from the transfusion.  They said she wouldn't last the day and recommended I put her to sleep.  I called my regular vet and she concurred.  Instead of doing it right then I took her for a ride in the car so she could hang her head out the window.  She tired of that and just laid in the seat.  It was about 10:30.  I called my vet and said I would bring her to the office to have her put to sleep.

On the way to the vet we went through the McDonald's drive through and I got her a double cheeseburger and an ice cream cone.  She perked up and really enjoyed what was to be her last meal.  She collapsed again as we got to the vet.  They made a pallet for her on the floor and gave her a sedative to relax her while I sat with her and scratched her head.  A few minutes later they gave her the final shot and she was gone.  Very sad, but I did the best I could for her.

The real problem now is my other dog has spent the last few days looking out the front window and laying by the door waiting for her to come home.  The vet said it would take about a week or two for him to get over it and not get another dog until he had time to greave.  I've already called boxer rescue and hope to have him another friend in a couple of weeks.

This was my first dog and it was truly like losing a family member.

No reason to really post this other than it made me feel better to talk about it and brag about my dog.  She was the best friend I could have ver had.

I attached a picture of her vegin out on the couch from a couple weeks ago when I had some friends over.

Thanks for reading this.


----------



## vallealbert (Mar 10, 2011)

God bless you and comfort you...


----------



## Rounder (Mar 10, 2011)

Sorry for your loss.
 It is a tough thing to lose such a friend.
I had someone tell me once to put your wife and your dog in the trunk of your car, close it and wait an hour. Then you open it. Which one is going to be happy to see you? That tells you how great a family member these pets become. Under all circumstances, when you walk in the door, you are the best thing to happen in their day.
Again, condolences and thoughts are with you.:frown:


----------



## Atherton Pens (Mar 10, 2011)

I feel your pain.  About 6 years ago I had a similar experience with a Cocker Spaniel we had for 14 years.  It's almost as tough as loosing a human family member.  Time will heal the hurt, but hang on to the memories.  Pets (especially dogs) are special.


----------



## Padre (Mar 10, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear this.  Losing a pet like this rips your heart out.  And I've been through it a few times, and it never gets easier.

Please know you are in my thoughts and prayers.  Hang in there.  Rescuing another is a great idea, a few weeks down the road.  That will help reduce some of the 'hole' left in your heart.

Again, my thoughts are with you.


----------



## moke (Mar 10, 2011)

Peter--
Sounds to me like your dog had a great dad.  I dread the day I have to take my Golden through the drive through...you have my deepest sympathy.


----------



## scotian12 (Mar 10, 2011)

Sorry to hear of your loss Peter. She was a wonderful pet and a joy in your life. You will retain those happy memories.  Darrell Eisner


----------



## randywa (Mar 10, 2011)

Now that the tears have cleared some, I'm glad that you had one last trip with your Buddy. My wife and I both are sorry for your loss.


----------



## Grizz (Mar 10, 2011)

People are people, animals are animals and people are not animals.  Knowing that does not make it easier to lose a friend/family member.

My heart goes out to you.  We lost our 'Leia' on Dec. 28 and it was heart wrenching.  I still miss my 'puppy', as I always called her.  The boys and 'mom' are ready for a new  family member.  But I just can't give my heart to another dog right now.

May your friends and family comfort you at this time.


----------



## renowb (Mar 10, 2011)

Peter, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## RMckin5324 (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm Very sorry for your loss, I've been involved with dogs for my entire life and understand how they close they become to a member of the family, they become children that never grow up. Please read and appriciate the following poem. 

*
*

*Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge...*

                      I'm Very When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes             to Rainbow Bridge. There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so             they can run and play together. There is plenty of food and water and sunshine,             and our friends are warm and comfortable. All the animals who had been ill and old             are restored to health and vigor; those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and             strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by.             

            The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing: they miss someone             very special to them; who had to be left behind. They all run and play together,             but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. The bright             eyes are intent; the eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to break away from the             group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster. YOU             have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling             together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon             your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into             the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from             your heart.


----------



## bitshird (Mar 10, 2011)

Peter I also am very saddened by your loss, but you made her last time here with you great. you'll meet up again on the bridge. By the way your post has left a hell of a lump in my throat..


----------



## el_d (Mar 10, 2011)

sorry to hear that Peter. 

My condolences ....


----------



## alphageek (Mar 10, 2011)

Peter,

So many of us can relate... I've only had one dog that I've gone through that personally.   It sounds like you made the best choices, but that doesn't make it any easier.   Just reading your post made me remember that day.  We are with you in your sorrow.. Yes, they aren't people, but they sure are family.   Thanks for sharing.

Dean


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Mar 10, 2011)

Peter,

You are am amazing dog friend, you gave her the best day ever while I know inside your heart was breaking...  Go Bless You my friend.

I have owned 3 Weimaraners, all recuses, loosing them was not easy, the last was the hardest, 14 1/2 yrs.  Like you I knew her time was up, she had a steak dinner on her last day and passed away that night in my arms...  

I know the days will pass and the pain will too, but I understand that they never leave your heart..

My thoughts are with you and family, I love Boxers, wonder if my Jazz would like a Boxer friend some day, they could sing together.

God Bless


----------



## johnnycnc (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear this Peter. She looks like she was a sweetie.
My condolences to you in this time of loss, my friend.


----------



## penmanship (Mar 10, 2011)

:crying:

So sorry to hear of your family's loss........these darn little critters bring such joy, crack us up, make us laugh, listen to our problems, never judge, and ask for nothing but love and a good home. I'm dreading the day....................


----------



## Parson (Mar 10, 2011)

What a great dog you had and what a great lover of animals you are. I've lost a half dozen dogs over my lifetime and I have an eleven year old golden I'm already grieving over losing one day when I read stories like yours.

I do believe we'll see all our dogs again because God loves us just that much. The new Heaven and new earth we're promised will have lots of dogs in it, something I'm certain of. And I'm an ordained minister so you can count on that


----------



## Lee K (Mar 10, 2011)

Well, at least you got a good afternoon and chance for you to say bye.

Really sorry for your loss ....


----------



## lazylathe (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi Peter,

Looks like she was spoilt rotten and had an amazing life with you!
She will always be a part of you and will never be forgotten.

You did good by her and did everything you could for her.

Andrew


----------



## glycerine (Mar 10, 2011)

Man, I'm really sorry to hear that.  I'm having to hold back tears just reading this!  I'm glad that you got to spend some time with her in her last hours.  That's good.  It's always hard to say goodbye.


----------



## Richard Gibson (Mar 10, 2011)

Peter- I really feel for you my friend. This little note has always helped me through.

Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge.

When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable.
All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor. Those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind.

They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent. His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster.

You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart.

Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together.... 

Author unknown


----------



## DozerMite (Mar 10, 2011)

Sorry for your loss, Peter. 

Even though she is gone, you will always have the memories.
Reading your post brought a tear to my eyes, as it reminded me of the last day I spent with my best friend.

They can never be replaced, but when you are ready, a new pup helped me.


----------



## mach9 (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm very sorry for your loss. I've got 5 and they really are members of the family. It sure sounds like she was one of the lucky dogs since she had an owner who took good care of her until the very end and never left her side. You are to be commended for that Sir. Good luck.


----------



## jscola (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss of your dog, They are  truly mans best friends. I have had to put some of my dogs down & it never is easy.


----------



## bricketts528 (Mar 10, 2011)

Pets leave such a mark on your life that when you lose one you love it leaves an empty space.  We said goodbye to our cat a year ago and just the thought of it now brings tears to my eyes.

My thoughts and prayers are with you, I hope you find another Boxer to love.


----------



## Monty (Mar 10, 2011)

My deepest sympathy to you. I know what you had to go through. Been there several times myself.


----------



## louie (Mar 10, 2011)

Peter, sorry for your loss. I feel your pain. She was a fine looking dog.
You need to go out and get a new puppy.

Lou


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Mar 10, 2011)

That's the saddest story I've heard in a long while - but I'm very glad you were able to make her last day memorable and special. 

Thank you for looking after your friend so well - I'm sure she appreciated it!


----------



## drGeek (Mar 10, 2011)

Peter,
Sorry about the loss of your friend and family member....


----------



## U-Turn (Mar 10, 2011)

Terribly sorry about your loss. Been there and it's not easy.


----------



## Smitty37 (Mar 10, 2011)

*I know the feeling*

I know how you feel losing a great dog - you'll never get over it, but that's ok.  My dog went about a year ago, I miss him but I'm thankful that I had him for 12 years.


----------



## nava1uni (Mar 10, 2011)

I am glad that you got to spend the last day with her and thank you for posting her picture.  She looks like she was a lovely pal.  I am very sorry for you loss.  It is wonderful to have animals in our lives, we lost our dog over a year ago and I still him.  Give your other dogs lots of attention to help him get over his loss.  He must miss his friend also.
Thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Mar 11, 2011)

ditto


----------



## Daniel (Mar 11, 2011)

Peter, So very sorry for your loss. My bet wished for you and your other friend getting through it. The other dog will go through a grieving process of their own. It is not fun to watch but is the way it will be. Dogs really do need a pack and they do not get over the loss of a member of that pack easily.


----------



## diamundgem (Mar 11, 2011)

I know you must be a great guy to love the way you seem too.. To me there is no greater love than your dog for you. They can be like a child.
I lost my little dog in Sept. of 14 years. He had a heart attack. I made him a real little coffin and we had a funeral with a tomb stone. it read
If memories could build a road, and tears a lane. I would walk up to heaven and bring you home.
He was my friend


----------



## bruce119 (Mar 11, 2011)

Peter

Truly sorry for your loss. She was a beautiful dog very nice photo you posted. I know your pain I have been married with my wife Amber for 21 years now and we never had children. But we had many pets they where our children. We had a cocker spaniel for about 13 years. It was a devastating sad day when he passed about 5 years ago we still talk of him. We had many (5 at one time) cats and now have 3 that are getting up there.

Hang in there it is better to talk about it. I usually don't post personal either but I feel here on IAP I am with a large group of friends.

Time will help.


----------



## PenMan1 (Mar 11, 2011)

Peter:
I'm sitting here with tears in my eyes as I read your post. Since I have been working from home, PenDawg1 and I have developed our own special routine. She, like your dog, loves to ride with her head out the window.

She even recognizes McDonalds and whines if we don't stop for her McDouble. I have to remove the pickle, but it is a riot to watch her eat her burger.

She is getting old, she doesn't see so well anymore and I know that our time together is growing shorter. Somehow, I can not imagine not having my constant and devoted companion by my side.


----------



## Super Dave (Mar 11, 2011)

Sorry for your loss. Our dogs do so much for us and ask nothing in return. They are truely mans best friend. I'm sure she will be missed.

Dave


----------



## ThePenWizard (Mar 11, 2011)

Sorry about your friend, I know how you feel, the whole place will seem empty and lonely for a while. I lost my Pom of 18 years and he was family. Still think about him all the time as you will yours. Know that you have a lot of friends who have been where you are now.


----------



## dhallnc (Mar 11, 2011)

I hate that Peter. Just losing one of my 3 house dogs last week, I fully understand. I also know what you mean about the other dogs missing her. My two were with me when we found Max in a field. It was sad. I had to make the dogs leave.

You did good by you friend and that was all you could do. Hang in there.


----------



## JerrySambrook (Mar 11, 2011)

Peter,
   Having just gone through the same thing a few weeks ago, I can tell you the other animals in the house were on the lookoout for a few days as well, and then were alright.

Sorry you had to go through this. And it was real good of you to give him the last ride meal.


----------



## JimMc7 (Mar 11, 2011)

Sorry for your loss and glad you treated her to some of her favorite things before she passed.   We have boxers in our family and they are super companions.


----------



## HSTurning (Mar 11, 2011)

Sorry for your loss
I have been worried about this happening to my dog.  She is now about 13 and diabetic.  We thought it was cancer when we found out it was only diabetes.  She is the best dog I ever had and dread the day.
Sometimes the loss of a pet can be worse then the loss of a human friend.  They are family and always there for you.


----------



## PennedDown (Mar 11, 2011)

Peter,
I am so sorry hearing about your loss, but you handled it so well my friend. I too, have experienced that loss with a chocolate lab (Tucker) at 13 yrs of age who was my shadow and shop buddy, and Copper, cocker spaniel at 14 yrs. old just last March. I referred to him as my 4-legged child. :biggrin: I still reach over to feel him at my side in the bed, but his favorite food treat and also his last, which was erily like your story was Sonic chicken nuggets. I know other kind folks have share the Rainbow Bridge, but here's another that you may enjoy or give comfort:

*Prayer for a dog
*Treat me gently beloved master, and I will love you with a full and happy heart.
Show me patience and I will learn to understand your every word and action. I will even protect you with my life if yours is at any time in danger.
Speak to me often, for your voice is music to my ears and I await even the simple sound of your footsteps, knowing soon you will be near.
Shelter me from nature's bitter cold and wet and I in return will warm your feet beside the hearth. Or, if life should be unkind, I will find a place of comfort for us both, for your pleasure is my dearest wish.
Play with me, for I seek your challenge just as I seek to please you. I will follow a thrown ball to the ends of the earth if you choose it and I will swim the seven seas just to see you smile.
Fill my bowl with fresh water and see that I'm well fed, for I cannot speak to ask you and am completely at your mercy. But my trust in you is so complete; I know you will never do me wrong.
And beloved master, when I grow old and the time comes to say farewell, hold me gently in your arms and I will go without a whimper. For with you I am safe and secure. A dog who gave love and received it with a grateful heart.

Bless you


----------



## PennedDown (Mar 11, 2011)

Sorry this one is so long.

*A Man and his Dog *
A man and his dog were walking along a road.
The man was enjoying the scenery, when it suddenly occurred to him
that he was dead.
He remembered dying and that his dog had been dead for years.
He wondered where the road was leading them.
After a while, they came to a high, white stone wall along one side of
the road.  It looked like fine marble. At the top of a long hill, it was broken
by a tall arch that glowed in the sunlight.
When he was standing before it, he saw a magnificent gate in the arch
that looked like mother of pearl  and the street that led to the gate
looked like pure gold.  
He and the dog walked toward the gate and as they got closer, they
saw a man at a desk to one side. When they were close enough, 
he called out, "Excuse me,  where are we?"  
"This is heaven, sir," the man answered. 
"Wow! Would you happen to have some water?" the traveler asked.
"Of course, sir. Come right in, I'll have some ice water sent right up."
The man gestured and the gate began to open. 
"Can my friend," gesturing toward the dog, "come in too?" the traveler asked. 
"I'm sorry, sir, but we don't accept pets." 
The man thought for a moment, and then, turning back towards the road,
continued the way they had been going.
After another long walk, and at the top of another long hill, they came to
a dirt road which led through a farm gate that looked as if it had never been closed.
There was no fence. As they approached the gate, he saw a man inside,
leaning against a tree and reading a book.
"Excuse me!" he called to the reader. Do you have any water?".
 "Yeah,  sure,  there's a pump over there". The man pointed to a place that
couldn't be seen from outside the gate. "Come on in."   
"How about my friend here?". The traveler said, gesturing to the dog.
"There should be a bowl by the pump" said the man.
They went through the gate, and sure enough, there was an
old fashioned hand pump with a bowl beside it.
The traveler filled the bowl and took a long drink, then gave some to the dog.
When they were full, he and the dog walked back toward the man
who was standing by the tree waiting for them.  
"What do you call this place?" the traveler asked.
"This is heaven," was the answer."
"Well, that's confusing," the traveler said. "The man down the
road said that was heaven, too."
"Oh, you mean the place with the gold street and the pearly gates?
Nope, that's hell."
"Doesn't it make you mad for them to use your name like that?"
"Nope, I can see how you might think so, but we're just happy
that they screen out the folks who'll leave their best friends behind." 
_Author unknown_


----------



## Russianwolf (Mar 11, 2011)

Right there with you man.


----------



## markgum (Mar 11, 2011)

sorry to hear this.


----------



## Ligget (Mar 12, 2011)

I am also sorry to hear of your loss, being a dog lover myself I have had to experience this and it hurts like hell, time is a great healer Peter you will be in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Smitty37 (Mar 12, 2011)

*Will Rogers*



Ligget said:


> I am also sorry to hear of your loss, being a dog lover myself I have had to experience this and it hurts like hell, time is a great healer Peter you will be in my thoughts and prayers!


 
I getting to be like Will Rogers who said "If dogs don't go to Heaven, when I die I want to go where they went".


----------



## rkimery (Mar 12, 2011)

I went through this just a couple of weeks ago with my Greyhound...Man, that is a tough thing to do!!!  I feel for you!  
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*A Dog's Prayer

Treat me kindly, my beloved master, for no heart in all the world is more grateful for kindness than the loving heart of me. 
Do not break my spirit with a stick, for though I should lick your hand between the blows, your patience and understanding will more quickly teach me the things you would have me do. 
Speak to me often, for your voice is the world's sweetest music, as you must know by the fierce wagging of my tail when your footstep falls upon my waiting ear. 
When it is cold and wet, please take me inside... for I am now a domesticated animal, no longer used to bitter elements... and I ask no greater glory than the privilege of sitting at your feet beside the hearth... though had you no home, I would rather follow you through ice and snow than rest upon the softest pillow in the warmest home in all the land... for you are my god... and I am your devoted worshiper. 
Keep my pan filled with fresh water, for although I should not reproach you were it dry, I cannot tell you when I suffer thirst. Feed me clean food, that I may stay well, to romp and play and do your bidding, to walk by your side, and stand ready, willing and able to protect you with my life, should your life be in danger. 
And, beloved master, should the Great Master see fit to deprive me of my health or sight, do not turn me away from you. Rather hold me gently in your arms as skilled hands grant me the merciful boon of eternal rest...and I will leave you knowing with the last breath I drew, my fate was ever safest in your hands. 
--Beth Norman Harris
*


----------



## Rangertrek (Mar 13, 2011)

Sorry for your loss.  Tears are rolling down my face as I reply to this.  I know what you went through, its never easy.  My dog Ranger, currently has liver problems and his time is coming soon.  Something I never want to do is that last trip to the vet with them.  Done it many times before as we have had several dogs go on to doggy heaven.  Thoughts and prayer are with you.  They are truly "man's best friend".


----------



## witz1976 (Mar 13, 2011)

Peter, so sorry for your loss.  I lost my first dog last year, it is so darn hard...I have yet to get another one yet.   

My thoughts are with you.


----------

